# i know you think are you dumb but could someone send me a free slingshot fork only fork



## bear grylls junior (Dec 20, 2010)

it has always been my dream to own a nice slingshot fork just a simple design like ergo i can put rubber bands on but because slingshots are ill eagle in Australia its only ill eagle if it has an arm brace or a sling but ill use rubber bands so if anyone has like any spare ergo designs to give to me personal message me guys im not forcing this on you but i would just love to have a ergo design slingshot Ive wanted one for so long i just hope theres someone out there who knows how it feels to see all these beautiful slingshot forks and not have one im obsessed with slingshots i really really want one i hope someone takes this to consideration thanks guys.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

How about making your own?


----------



## bear grylls junior (Dec 20, 2010)

i told you i have no money and i want an ergo design its my dream they look so fun


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Weren't you saying all weekend how you had your heart set on rushing out on Monday and buying a jigsaw and other tools to start making them?

I guess there was something you wanted even more then









If someone was to offer you a frame, are you able to cover postage costs ?


----------



## bear grylls junior (Dec 20, 2010)

well know i wouldnt i not forcing anyone


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

I think you're looking for something for nothing
and hoping there's a sucker that will fall for it.









I call it like I see it.

Go get a job and buy a sling shot.

It's rude to even ask such a question the way you're approaching it.

Geez!!!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I haven't been to Australia before, but in viewing various television programs I have seen several trees. Trees have forks in their branches. Why don't you go cut yourself a fork and dry it in the microwave?

In the past I have sent forks to several people as gifts, with nothing expected or wanted in return. These were to help those who later moved on to help themselves and more importantly, others with the same mindset.

The people making ergos on this site love what they do, but they also love to pay their bills. Materials, time, and labour are not free, nor is postage halfway around the world. Postage to Europe makes me not want to send stuff over there half the time.

Go buy yourself a coping saw and I'm certain there are some pallet boards laying around somewhere no one would mind your scrounging. You may not think of this as an important time, but this is where you will decide if you are going to mature into a man or continue upon your present path as a loyal devotee of a socialist nanny state. From what I'm seeing circumstances favor the latter.

You'll win my respect by at least trying. Can't you do that, or is it too much effort?

shame, shame, shame


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

go to the dump yard and find an old table/chair/door/choppingboard etc just a bit of wood really, get a basic handsaw such as a coping saw use a bit of sandpaper and you can make your own, cut and sand it so it fits your hand great, just sketch out a basic design based on what you can see here. its not that hard, if you really want one then you'll do it. asking people for freebies isnt the way forward, and some people get quite offended. make something and build friendships with people on the forum before you get anything for free.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Ive made frames with just a saw blade and sand paper from old palet wood and they shoot very well.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bear, I'm not offended by your asking for a slingshot. And I don't think asking for a fork makes you a socialist. But even though I could make you a frame without too much trouble, I wouldn't. First of all, I don't know how old you are. If you are very young, I can understand where you are coming from, but if you are over the age of 12, then you should be ready to make your own. When someone gives you something that you are quite capable of getting for yourself, they are spoiling you.

You see, the person who gives you a frame has spoiled your fun. There are two ways for you to get the slingshot you want: (1) Save your money and when you have enough, buy it. This in itself is an accomplishment that will add great value to your new possession, for the sacrifice and patience you put in to get it makes it so. (2) You can hunt in the woods for the right tree fork -- one that has the ergonomic qualities you prize, or at least looks like you could easily customize it with your pocket knife. This add loads of value because being able to shoot a slingshot is only half the fun -- making it yourself, too, more than doubles the fun.

So I would say go ahead and get out there and make a slingshot with what you have at hand. And welcome to a great hobby!

P.S. If you are under 12 years old, you should ask your parents to buy you a frame from one of the vendors here.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

You obviously have internet access, so why don't you go to the shared designs forum, print out one of the designs so nicely shared by various Slingshot Gods, cut it out, and glue it to a sheet of wood or board scrounged from somewhere. Make sure the grain is aligned properly and saw away. Take your time and keep your initial efforts simple. You'll be very proud of your efforts when it's all said and done.

PJB from the UK gives some excellent advice; you'd do well to listen to the fellow. Proper tuning of your scrounging radar will show you a whole world of materials waiting to be used. Don't give up too easily and you'll find all the advice you need here.

I would also suggest The Gopher's GS-10 "boarcut for everyone" as a good initial starting point. I'm almost thinking of scaling it down and making it from flat copper plate myself when I go home.

Keep us posted of your progress and completed projects.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

bear grylls junior said:


> *i know you think are you dumb but could someone send me a free slingshot fork only fork*


That's not what I thought at all. I thought "Gee, what a shame, here's a young fellow who shares an interest with us but who hasn't been taught the most basic of social skills. How can I help him?"

Well, I'm not sure I can, but I'll have go at it. Let's start with your nick, Bear Grylls. We all know that Bear is tough as nails and does crazy things for a living, but despite hogging all the glory, he is not the real hero of the show. That honor goes to his camera crew, who work twice as hard filming him in action as he does being in action. They are the guys I would pick for a role model.

This forum is populated by a lot of real life tough guys, men who will survive on their own skills regardless of how rough things get. But you will never know it from interacting with them here.They are real gentlmen, courteous, charitable, and mostly forgiving. (more on that later) Most of them, but not all, make their own gear because the satisfaction of creating something with your own hands from a vision in your mind, then using it, is about as good as it gets. Some of these guys are true artists and create pure works of art, and even those who make their own appreciate the superior workmanship enough to acquire their work. I have a few of the best, but not nearly enough to satisfy my craving for them. I bought a few, and acquired others with the SITH and Secret Santa lists, and traded for others. Everybody does it. You won't find a more generous group than these guys.

Now, about that forgiving part. I've seen some of pros freely give advice and a helping hand to newcomers. I've seen people purchase clearly inferior slingshots from newcomers to the sport, then teach them how to do it right. I've seen works of art traded for very amateurish work, to help a newcomer learn. The members will patiently explain, time and again, how to tie bands, how to work a fork, how to finish a board cut, and share countless other tips about making slingshots, not for personal gain but simply for the satisfaction of helping someone else better enjoy the hobby. They forgive just about every rookie mistake and social gaff that others make. About the only really horrible mistakes you can make here are copying someone else's design that the creator has asked not to copy and then posting pictures of it, or giving the impression that you are looking for a free ride. But even those mistakes will be forgiven when the gang sees that the sinner has learned and won't repeat the mistake.

So here's my advice, First, pick a nick that describes YOU. We all know who Bear Grylls is and many of us think he is a grandstander. Then start making your own slingshots and ask for advice on how to make them better. People will help you, and you will gain the satisfaction of creating your own work. With time and perseverance you will either make your own high quality Ergo or acquire one from one of the Masters.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Henry in Panama said:


> *i know you think are you dumb but could someone send me a free slingshot fork only fork*


That's not what I thought at all. I thought "Gee, what a shame, here's a young fellow who shares an interest with us but who hasn't been taught the most basic of social skills. How can I help him?"

Well, I'm not sure I can, but I'll have go at it. Let's start with your nick, Bear Grylls. We all know that Bear is tough as nails and does crazy things for a living, but despite hogging all the glory, he is not the real hero of the show. That honor goes to his camera crew, who work twice as hard filming him in action as he does being in action. They are the guys I would pick for a role model.

This forum is populated by a lot of real life tough guys, men who will survive on their own skills regardless of how rough things get. But you will never know it from interacting with them here.They are real gentlmen, courteous, charitable, and mostly forgiving. (more on that later) Most of them, but not all, make their own gear because the satisfaction of creating something with your own hands from a vision in your mind, then using it, is about as good as it gets. Some of these guys are true artists and create pure works of art, and even those who make their own appreciate the superior workmanship enough to acquire their work. I have a few of the best, but not nearly enough to satisfy my craving for them. I bought a few, and acquired others with the SITH and Secret Santa lists, and traded for others. Everybody does it. You won't find a more generous group than these guys.

Now, about that forgiving part. I've seen some of pros freely give advice and a helping hand to newcomers. I've seen people purchase clearly inferior slingshots from newcomers to the sport, then teach them how to do it right. I've seen works of art traded for very amateurish work, to help a newcomer learn. The members will patiently explain, time and again, how to tie bands, how to work a fork, how to finish a board cut, and share countless other tips about making slingshots, not for personal gain but simply for the satisfaction of helping someone else better enjoy the hobby. They forgive just about every rookie mistake and social gaff that others make. About the only really horrible mistakes you can make here are copying someone else's design that the creator has asked not to copy and then posting pictures of it, or giving the impression that you are looking for a free ride. But even those mistakes will be forgiven when the gang sees that the sinner has learned and won't repeat the mistake.

So here's my advice, First, pick a nick that describes YOU. We all know who Bear Grylls is and many of us think he is a grandstander. Then start making your own slingshots and ask for advice on how to make them better. People will help you, and you will gain the satisfaction of creating your own work. With time and perseverance you will either make your own high quality Ergo or acquire one from one of the Masters.
[/quote]
You couldn't have said it better almost put a tear in my eye


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

I am sure someone in your family has some sort of handsaw. Go up to a tree look for a good fork in it and cut it. You can get sand paper for 30 cents to make it nice enough and then you're done. Much better experience making your own. Henry in Panama couldn't of said it better


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

*"i know you think are you dumb"... sometimes I think so.
*

At first I thought this was pretty funny but the more I "think" about it the more prophetic this statement is. If you would copyright "I know you think are you dumb", sell it out to tee shirts, buttons, sticker makers you should have no problem getting enough cash for a slingshot. Your welcome.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I think everyone may have been a little tough on you mr Grylls jr. I would like to know your age from your post you appear young. When you look at what is being asked I understand the reactions better.... to ship a slingshot from here in the UK would cost me £20+ thats nearly half what I earn for 8 hours work so I dont think I will be sending you one, moreover alot of members live in the USA shipping from there would cost more I assume.... There may be an Australian member who would take pitty and send yousomething but again would you repay the favour when you get set up with your own work? I belive the only realistic option for you is to go out like others have said and get yourself a good natrual, Joerg has shown what can be done with forks of nature and jmplsnt , Dayhiker are experts they are far more likely to give you free advice! If it an ergonomic slingshot you are looking for then heck, mother nature is the queen! most of our scientific designs and ergonomic features in industry are imitations/copys of nature! Take your time selecting the perfect fork, buy some sand paper for mere cents and sweat your effort into something! the rewards will far surpass any posted frame! Don't vanish into the oblivion because this post has attracted sutch a negative responce go create that natrual and come back with some pics! In fact Mr Bear Grylls JR this is a quote I read along time ago "SLINGSHOT SHOOTING IS THE POOR MANS SHOOTING SPORT" and amen to that, I have kids and bills with little spare cash but i create slingshots that take down tin cans and pidgeons! and I would not have it any other way!!!!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Edit: The two I circled were made from 100% borrowed materials.... The wood came from work, old counters being thrown. The saw was a coping saw stole from father in law, The bands are size #64 rubber bands from my wifes office, the pouches were my old leather shoes and the finish was some gloss left over from re decorating. I never even rounded the edges on the top one I never had files or sand paper but my dang it still shoots amazing! Just some inspiration where to look when there is no looking....


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I have to agree with luxor5. People do seem to have been a little harsh. I understand your position - I've tried to go after freebies before on this forum. Now, once people have given me a few things, I feel a bit bad about it. I am not going to ask for anything free again because I don't want to offend anyone. I can sympathise with you. I come from a very poor family. However from scavenging around the woods and a couple of junk yards, I have made 4 slingshots of my own, and I'm proud of each one of them.
So I can understand your situation, but standing at the point at which you would get to by asking for freebies, I'm saying you should put the effort in and do things yourself. It's worth it.
Oh and I think commenting of his name is a bit irrelevant. Just give him the advice, not criticisms about trivial matters like nicknames.
I hope there are no hard feelings between anyone, just voicing my opinion.









PandaMan

(I don't think he's coming back...







)


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey BG Jr, if you will look carefully at my recent thread "Dayhiker Taught Me This" you will see a very simple and easy-to-make natural fork in the pictures contained therein. I will warn you in advance this fork looks like any other natural fork but is in all actuality extremely ergonomic. In fact, I would call it an ergo though it looks nothing like one. And all you have to do to make any natural fork into a semblance of an ergo is cut the inner fork shorter than the outer, which results in the handle being shifted into its proper position. It will practically melt into your hand and become a great shooter. All this from the simple and Praise Jesus free natural fork. Put your money in your pocket and get your saw and sandpaper ready.

Someone said on an American football game recently "Hustle requires neither skill or experience" and this is very true. Try what I have told you and also check out Bane of Small Game's blog for some links on properly chaining rubber bands. There is also a link there for putting the leather tabs on your forks as I do if you want to go that route.

Go forth, read, learn, try (and be very careful with the knife) and if you have any questions or need advice you can ask me or anyone else here. I'm more than happy to offer assistance.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Chris,
The hunting of any animal, anywhere in Australia with a slingshot is VERY illegal. The slingshots themselves are already illegal in all states and territories although de criminalised to an extent.

It would only take one or two instances of some idiot killing animals (even just shooting at) with one to have the laws further tightened and tougher penalties introduced.

If you were to get caught shooting at an animal, whether feral pest or not, breaking someone's window or even more stupidly shooting at another person, you would get charged with a firearms offence. The courts here would prosecute the same as if he had used an AK47.

So Chris, please listen very carefully to everyone's advice here, these folk really know their stuff and are more than willing to help and guide you along the path to slingshot greatness.

Most importantly : *SLINGSHOTS ARE FOR TARGET SHOOTING ONLY!!!*


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Bear,
Lots of good advice here. Pay attention to it.
No one is trying to be mean to you.
I dont know if you want an ergo board cut..or a natural..you didn`t say.
Here is what I can do for you.
You need to come up with the shipping money from here to you..NY to Austrailia.
That would be $25 US. I use USPS with tracking numbers, and it will get to you.
Anyway, Here is a beautiful , natural ergo, made of California Manzanita. I was going to keep it for myself.
It is one of the nicest natural ergo`s I have made to date. It is all setup for a left hand hold, and has double theraband , flatbands on it. (very fast).
Guess I am a sucker. (my wife says so).
Let me know if you want it.
PM me on the forum, and we will get things rolling.

Tom
aka. bunnybuster


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Tom,

That's a beautiful fork.

You are very generous.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Chris,

Bunnybuster has made you an amazing offer here. Consider yourself extremely lucky to have this opportunity.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I think the members here are being far kinder in thier responces than they should be and I definately know they are be far kinder than me....


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Go to school. Learn to spell. Get a job.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Go to school. Learn to spell. Get a job.


What he said!!!!









I detest free loaders... There are plenty of trees all over the world I'm sure one of them has a suitable fork...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Guys: he's a kid. Lighten up! (see his other post)


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> The slingshots themselves are already illegal in all states and territories although de criminalised to an extent.


Illegal to have slingshots? Ouch! That just burst my bubble about Australia. I always thought of the country as being the wild land of adventure. With rifles, boomerangs, knives, slingshots, tiger snakes hiding behind every bush and all that kind of cool stuff. ( OK, I admit it, I'm a dumb American who has a concept of Australia that was formed by the Crocodile Dundee movies. )


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

haertig said:


> The slingshots themselves are already illegal in all states and territories although de criminalised to an extent.


Illegal to have slingshots? Ouch! That just burst my bubble about Australia. I always thought of the country as being the wild land of adventure. With rifles, boomerangs, knives, slingshots, tiger snakes hiding behind every bush and all that kind of cool stuff. ( OK, I admit it, I'm a dumb American who has a concept of Australia that was formed by the Crocodile Dundee movies. )
[/quote]

Yeah, me too!!! I was flabbergasted to learn that.


----------



## bear grylls junior (Dec 20, 2010)

acource im a kid and loving it u guys should be jelous of me of living the life


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

bear grylls junior said:


> acource im a kid and loving it u guys should be jelous of me of living the life


Good for you mate. Most children growing up in the developed world today take being a kid for granted. Having never earned a day's wage, they don't appreciate what they've been given and expect more of it as a matter of course. Thankfully many children today are able to show a little initiative of their own and make for themselves what they have not the financial means to purchase; particularly when it is so simple, cheap and quick to make as a slingshot. These children stand a far better chance of succeeding in life.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> acource im a kid and loving it u guys should be jelous of me of living the life


Good for you mate. Most children growing up in the developed world today take being a kid for granted. Having never earned a day's wage, they don't appreciate what they've been given and expect more of it as a matter of course. Thankfully many children today are able to show a little initiative of their own and make for themselves what they have not the financial means to purchase; particularly when it is so simple, cheap and quick to make as a slingshot. These children stand a far better chance of succeeding in life.
[/quote]

Well said Dan, still I dont think this one will get the message you have so articulately put forth


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I couldn't make sense of your Topic's title...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Put a comma after the word "dumb" then it makes a little more sense.

Bear.... there are a lot of designs in the "Shared Slingshot Designs" section of this website.
Borrow a couple of tools from your Dad... or better yet, see if he can help you cut out a few of the designs that strike your fancy. Use plywood that's of decent thickness and you'll be all set.

Plywood or other suitable materials can be sourced for free from many places if you'll just keep your eyes open and use a little creativity.

The thing is, you ARE a kid... and it would be "dumb" for anybody here to go against the wishes of your parents and send you a slingshot... and it MUST be against your parent's wishes as slingshots simply don't cost that much. So if they really wanted you to have one they'd make it happen.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

bear grylls junior said:


> acource im a kid and loving it u guys should be jelous of me of living the life


No not really, I was young once, it was fun, but I knew what it was to work for what I had. I learned values and that there isn't a free ride. I also learned how to use English well enough that I didn't look like a idiot and wasn't so lazy that I did. Thanks but no thanks, living your life isn't all that appealing.


----------



## Gene (Dec 28, 2010)

I may be a late-comer to this thread, I don't know... but I couldn't help pitching my two-cents!









I got interested in slings about a month ago, started reading and learned how to build my own. I now have a working sling from rope and a hand-cut, hand-sewn, denim pouch - and it works GREAT! I'm a lousy shot with it, but that's not the sling's fault. Then I got interested in slingSHOTS, and believe me they are two very different critters. And I did the same thing, I read and thought and read and thought some more, then I went and cut myself a fork and tried to rig a band using available materials (balloons were all I had) and it didn't work at all. So I read some more until I learned how to make bands from #32 or #64 rubberbands. That worked better, but my shooter still isn't working so great. I was using denim pouches tied to the bands, but as of this past weekend I got a worn-out pair of boots from my brother, and I plan on cutting REAL pouches today and trying again.

AND I'VE HAD A BLAST!!!

I love working with my hands, and I love the idea that I can create something that might someday keep me alive in a survival situation. I cut my fork from a fallen branch with a hand saw. I made small alterations with a small dremmel and a pocket knife. I have enjoyed myself immensely, and I've spent less than a dollar in actual money.

You may think people are being hard and mean, but the truth (that they know and want to teach you) is that you're missing out on the best part of this whole thing by not trying to make it yourself.

Just give it a try!

Gene Ballou.


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Well, I still have not contributed my 2 cents !!!

As your Avatar suggests, " Bear Grylls Jr " , souldn't you be showing your creativity on the forum by making your "own" slingshots, by turning a simple forked branch or a scrap piece of wood into a nice looking ,
working slingshot ??? As that is the picture the real Grylls is trying to show the world, that you can survive on very little. You can be versatile and use the things around you to make weapons.

How old are you, are you old enough to understand the responsibility which is involved in owning a weapon , or are you still not mature enough??

I am asking you this question, because usually if you cannot build your very own slingshot it means that you are quite young or have a very little understanding of things , and you have not quite got the skill yet to do it, which means that you should not really be shooting a slingshot either due to them being lethal weapons when they are not used with care.

IF you are old enough, then you will be able to build one yourself, or be a man and have a talk with your parents , and explain to them that you have taken interest in shooting. They will most likely help you by purchasing a commercial slingshot or even better help you make one.

IF they do NOT let you shoot, then it may be due to a good reason, such as you are not capable of taking the required responsibility for yourself with a weapon, which means that you should NOT go on the forum and start asking for one when you do not have the permission from your guardian/parents.

One way or another you will be able to get a slingshot if you are of a suitable age and are mature enough to own one. If you are not mature enough , and do not gain permisson, then it obviously means that you should not really be shooting one at all for your own safety and the others around you.

I have not read your first post, so I am not too sure what the story really is, but in conclusion it is VERY simple to obtain one, when you have come of age. If you were mature enough , then you would not ask for a slingshot on the forum , as you would understand why it is rude to ask for freebies....why on earth do you think that the vendors here are selling their slingshots as oppose to just giving them away ???? Answer that for yourself.

I am not what you would call "grown up" lol







, I am only 15, though I do understand how to politely communicate with others, and I also do have the creativity to make and modify my own slingshots. I hope you learn a lesson from all of this being explained to you.

I am not totally against someone asking for something, as we all make mistakes and may need something when it is not able to be made or purcased , though it is the way which you have written your posts, and the ignorance you have shown towards the comments being made by the members here, that I do not fnd very fair and acceptable. If you have done something wrong, why not admit to it and appologize as a way to turn things around ......

AJ


----------



## Esperalien (Jan 3, 2011)

Try making your own before immediately thinking someone else's slingshot will be better. Believe in yourself a bit. Good luck!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Bear,
> Lots of good advice here. Pay attention to it.
> No one is trying to be mean to you.
> I dont know if you want an ergo board cut..or a natural..you didn`t say.
> ...


That's an offer I wouldn't pass!


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day.Teach him to fish and you feed him for life.That is if he is not to lazy?


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Tom 
Be careful he may not be permitted to have a slingshot.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Jaybird said:


> Tom
> Be careful he may not be permitted to have a slingshot.


Yeah...
I didn`t think of that. 
I have sent a couple to Austrailia without problems, so why push my luck knowing he is a kid....Plus he hasn`t responded anyway. 
Looks like I will keep that beauty for myself


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

bear grylls junior said:


> acource im a kid and loving it u guys should be jelous of me of living the life


the intelligence level is staggering!The way you act in your post,I wouldn't give you the time of day. You are lucky there are so many kind folk here!Listen to the advice and make your own,then you might be closer to LIVING THE LIFE! And even an illiterate can use spell check.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 6, 2011)

poor eagles, i didn't know slingshots in Australia made them ill







if you can figure out how to sign up to a forum, you can make a simple slingshot pretty easy.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Im 15 and i love making my own cattys , granted they may not be the best looking or shoot the best but the satisfaction you get when you have made your first one. And fired it is amazing. Take the advice of the people on here they are some of the most helpful people I have ever met and I am glad to be able to communicate with them and learn from their knowledge. Listen to what the others say and get outdoors and make your own slingshot and most importantly have fun in the process of making it .


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

I first got interested in slingshots in primary school (like grade 5 at the latest I think) and guess what I ended up getting one for Christmas either that year, the year after or the year after that but before that I used a forked branch with bicycle tire tube. If you shouldn't get one, you shouldn't get one.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Insert resurrection meme here......

Bye


----------

